# Considering Adoption



## alwaysmrssmit

x


----------



## Trishg21

First of all, I'm very sorry for your losses. I also had 4 miscarriages before we decided to pursue adoption.

The best advice I can give is to start looking up local agencies and give them a call. Ask lots of questions about prices, wait time, home study, ect. By doing this you will naturally start to get a feel for how each agency does things and who you feel most comfortable with. We ended up going with an out of state agency because we did not find a local one that we liked.

I wish you the best of luck with your cycle this month, but if you do decide to start the adoption process I'd be more than happy to help. I see that you are in the states so I can tell you how our adoption went and what questions you should be asking. Please feel free to PM me any time! :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

Trishg21 said:


> First of all, I'm very sorry for your losses. I also had 4 miscarriages before we decided to pursue adoption.
> 
> The best advice I can give is to start looking up local agencies and give them a call. Ask lots of questions about prices, wait time, home study, ect. By doing this you will naturally start to get a feel for how each agency does things and who you feel most comfortable with. We ended up going with an out of state agency because we did not find a local one that we liked.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with your cycle this month, but if you do decide to start the adoption process I'd be more than happy to help. I see that you are in the states so I can tell you how our adoption went and what questions you should be asking. Please feel free to PM me any time! :hugs:

I've also started considering adoption and would be interested in hearing about your journey..


----------

